# Ashton Kutcher discourages tips on Jimmy Kimmel



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Help educate Ashton and his Facebook and Twitter followers about the importance of tipping:

https://www.facebook.com/Ashton/
https://twitter.com/aplusk


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

WeirdBob said:


>


^^^
Typical statements by the self-proclaimed Patrician class who think that just riding in someone's car or sitting at someone's table is tip enough.
Just a bunch of self obsessed, genetically inferior pukes. 
"Well Travis says".... Bullshit. 
Travis only has the fleecing gene that only knows how to rip off people who have their livelihoods tied up in his ventures.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

This is why you tailor when/where you are online to avoid non-tipping short trip riders. **** them, let them walk or get a ride from Ashton.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Well said Ashton. Designed experience not to tip.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Steven Hyde needs to have a talk with Michael Kelso.


----------



## D_nyc (Jul 9, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


>


If you make a good impression, people are going to tip you anyway!!! And, if they don't have cash you get 5 stars and a comment "I wish I could have tipped"...sometimes a verbal tip and 5 stars are good enough....now reality...SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!


----------



## D_nyc (Jul 9, 2015)

If you make a good impression, people are going to tip you anyway!!! And, if they don't have cash you get 5 stars and a comment "I wish I could have tipped"...sometimes a verbal tip and 5 stars are good enough....now reality...SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Well said Ashton. Designed experience not to tip.


What makes you believe : 'There is no need to tip'? If you were a soldier in the Crusades would you have believed the priest telling you, 'there is no need for a Bible to be printed in English'? Do you believe Democrats that say 'there is no need to vote Gop' ? Do you believe Republicans that say there is no need to vote for Democrats? Do you believe FDR in 1933 saying 'there is no need for an American to own more than $100 worth of gold coins? Do you believe Darwinists that say, 'there is no need of fossils that prove evolution in the land of the living?'


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> What makes you believe : 'There is no need to tip'? If you were a soldier in the Crusades would you have believed the priest telling you, 'there is no need for a Bible to be printed in English'? Do you believe Democrats that say 'there is no need to vote Gop' ? Do you believe Republicans that say there is no need to vote for Democrats? Do you believe FDR in 1933 saying 'there is no need for an American to own more than $100 worth of gold coins? Do you believe Darwinists that say, 'there is no need of fossils that prove evolution in the land of the living?'


Because all those things are even remotely similar to this situation. There is nothing to "believe" here. There are just obvious plain to see facts. Fact is Uber advertises that the fare price is FULL compensation. Fact is Drivers KNOW this policy and continue to work with Uber despite knowing that. Fact is drivers are pissed at passengers for not caring that they don't like said policy. Fact is passengers are not involved in the dispute between drivers and Uber. Fact is drivers want passengers involved because they can't seem to organize themselves against Uber and harassing the passenger seems to be the easiest solution.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> Because all those things are even remotely similar to this situation. There is nothing to "believe" here. There are just obvious plain to see facts. Fact is Uber advertises that the fare price is FULL compensation. Fact is Drivers KNOW this policy and continue to work with Uber despite knowing that. Fact is drivers are pissed at passengers for not caring that they don't like said policy. Fact is passengers are not involved in the dispute between drivers and Uber. Fact is drivers want passengers involved because they can't seem to organize themselves against Uber and harassing the passenger seems to be the easiest solution.


You'd make a great uber spokesman. Since you don't drive, you're in no position to give out sage advice to the drivers. So disagree all you want. I hope I don't ever get you as pax or any customer.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> You'd make a great uber spokesman. Since you don't drive, you're in no position to give out sage advice to the drivers. So disagree all you want. I hope I don't ever get you as pax or any customer.


Like I said, take my advice or not, that is your decision. Considering my advice is to either organize so you can actually get something done or if not, don't stick around and get raped by this company, I don't see how that is bad advice but keep doing what you are doing. It is better for my bottom line anyway.


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

WTF Ashton? You should tip if you're a richass and want to give back to the community. Apparently, Ashton is clueless, but consider that he's paid to pretend to be something that he's not.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

He's the devil's sidekick of uber.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Because all those things are even remotely similar to this situation. There is nothing to "believe" here. There are just obvious plain to see facts. Fact is Uber advertises that the fare price is FULL compensation. Fact is Drivers KNOW this policy and continue to work with Uber despite knowing that. Fact is drivers are pissed at passengers for not caring that they don't like said policy. Fact is passengers are not involved in the dispute between drivers and Uber. Fact is drivers want passengers involved because they can't seem to organize themselves against Uber and harassing the passenger seems to be the easiest solution.


So you believe there is no need to tip, just because and only because, Uber says so. How about if Uber says no portion of the compensation is designated as tip. Which they do. Or when someone tweets Uber they feel bad that they didn't have cash to tip their Uber driver and Uber responds with, if you didn't tip your driver with cash, you didn't tip your driver. They don't do that, they respond with there is no need to tip.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> So you believe there is no need to tip, just because and only because, Uber says so. How about if Uber says no portion of the compensation is designated as tip. Which they do. Or when someone tweets Uber they feel bad that they didn't have cash to tip their Uber driver and Uber responds with, if you didn't tip your driver with cash, you didn't tip your driver. They don't do that, they respond with there is no need to tip.


Yes, absolutely. I believe there is no need (societal expectation) to tip because I am using a service which is telling me, and the driver, that there will be no tip. I don't know why that is so hard to understand. Restaurants and other conventionally tipped positions are a little bit different because there is the expectation of a tip by both the patron and the waitstaff. There should be NO such exception when using Uber as it is clearly advertised that the automatic charge to your cc is all you should expect to pay. If a resturant had a sign which said "no tipping required" clear as day, and the waitstaff knew that and continued to work there, I wouldn't care why, I wouldn't have any real issue not tipping there either. As I said, I understand that the drivers don't like this, but don't go making the passengers seem like the bad guys because YOU, the drivers, continue to work for a service with a culture you don't approve of.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Yes, absolutely. I believe there is no need (societal expectation) to tip because I am using a service which is telling me, and the driver, that there will be no tip. I don't know why that is so hard to understand. Restaurants and other conventionally tipped positions are a little bit different because there is the expectation of a tip by both the patron and the waitstaff. There should be NO such exception when using Uber as it is clearly advertised that the automatic charge to your cc is all you should expect to pay. If a resturant had a sign which said "no tipping required" clear as day, and the waitstaff knew that and continued to work there, I wouldn't care why, I wouldn't have any real issue not tipping there either. As I said, I understand that the drivers don't like this, but don't go making the passengers seem like the bad guys because YOU, the drivers, continue to work for a service with a culture you don't approve of.


Uber does not tell the driver there will be no tip. Uber tells the driver that they will not collect tips on the driver's behalf with UberTaxi being an exception. Uber confuses new users with the select a gratuity for UberTaxi when they are new to the process. When asked point blank about it, Uber does not say, if you did not tip your driver with cash, you did not tip your driver.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Uber does not tell the driver there will be no tip. Uber tells the driver that they will not collect tips on the driver's behalf with UberTaxi being an exception. Uber confuses new users with the select a gratuity for UberTaxi when they are new to the process. When asked point blank about it, Uber does not say, if you did not tip your driver with cash, you did not tip your driver.


We all can read between the lines. They don't collect tips. The verbiage in all the agreements alludes to no tips. It is meant as a non tipping, cashless service. We all KNOW this. To pretend otherwise is just silly at this point.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The vast majority of riders want no tip, so it is a no tip gig, when not surging.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I think Lyft is worse with the maybe there will be a tip, maybe there won't. With Uber, you see the tip quickly.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Uber does not tell the driver there will be no tip. Uber tells the driver that they will not collect tips on the driver's behalf with UberTaxi being an exception. Uber confuses new users with the select a gratuity for UberTaxi when they are new to the process. When asked point blank about it, Uber does not say, if you did not tip your driver with cash, you did not tip your driver.


What Uber says when someone asks on Facebook if a tip is included (and I quote): "That's right. Being Uber means no need to tip...."

They never say "No, tips are not included." I saw one post where the person asking actually said "Yes, but you haven't answered my question!"

They are still lying. Just like that exec of theirs who went on TV and said tips were included.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What Uber says when someone asks on Facebook if a tip is included (and I quote): "That's right. Being Uber means no need to tip...."
> 
> They never say "No, tips are not included." I saw one post where the person asking actually said "Yes, but you haven't answered my question!"
> 
> They are still lying. Just like that exec of theirs who went on TV and said tips were included.


Correct, they never actually lay it out exactly how it is. They don't go into detail about the inner workings of their pricing model. See my response *here *for a full explanation as to what their response really means if you read in between the lines. They don't WANT to say, no, officially a tip is not included, because that gives the impression to the passenger that they MUST give a "tip" by social convention. In simple terms, they are saying the fare is complete when they charge your card. If you WANT to provide an absolutely voluntary and EARNED tip, go ahead. The way they word things is to make the passenger not feel like they MUST give a "tip" (which by many of the driver's understanding of it is really just a wage supplement not an earned gratuity) like in other social situations.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

That is the point, tips do not = quality of service, in Uber's research. Some people swallow Uber's hook and some don't.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

WeirdBob said:


>


POST # 1/WeirdBob: Are you also UNIN-
FORMED BOB ?
AshWhole Kooootcher is a #[F]Uber In-
ve$tor and enjoys Orgasmic Sessions
of Wii "Onani$t" with TravvyBoi.

Your YouTUBE Link isn't working
either. Why am I NOT surprised ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Typical statements by the self-proclaimed Patrician class who think that just riding in someone's car or sitting at someone's table is tip enough.
> Just a bunch of self obsessed, genetically inferior pukes.
> "Well Travis says".... Bullshit.
> Travis only has the fleecing gene that only knows how to rip off people who have their livelihoods tied up in his ventures.


POST#3/Uber-Doober: AMEN BROTHER!
I think that "Fleecing
Gene" comes from Mommy's side of
the Family Kakanicky.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

There's no need to tip said:


> Well said Ashton. Designed experience not to tip.


POST # 5/ @There's no need to tip :
H O O R A Y !
The First #[F]UberShill from the 7th
Continent ! I'm POSITIVE AshWhole
will come and getchta..............N O T !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What Uber says when someone asks on Facebook if a tip is included (and I quote): "That's right. Being Uber means no need to tip...."
> 
> They never say "No, tips are not included." I saw one post where the person asking actually said "Yes, but you haven't answered my question!"
> 
> They are still lying. Just like that exec of theirs who went on TV and said tips were included.


POST # 21/Fuzzyelvis: Esteemed 3rd
Notable EMPHASIZES
the Lying, Duplicity, Machiavellian Word
Games at the heart of Fratty Boi's "Dis-
ruption" with their continued FACILE
INDIRECT QUARTER-TRUTHS. Just
remember this Simple Mnemonic
Device, when any Doubt Arises:

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubri$+Schadenfreude


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Asston!
I hope you get tipped by an elephant d.ck!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Just watched this video. Oh this is disgusting. This is shameful. He said, ''If they deliver your baby, then give them a tip.''

So I guess it's okay to get a tip if you do CPR on someone or help deliver their baby. This is sickening. No wonder Jimmy Kimmel has a higher rating. He always tips. Couldn't be more prouder of myself for having higher moral standards than Ashton Kutcher. What a shame. 

He talked about that awkward moment where you tip. Well, if they just built in a tip option then there would be no excuse or no awkward moment. It will be a real awkward moment one day when you help deliver someone's baby and still don't get a tip. What a joke.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Travis takes advice from ******bags like Ashton. Enough said.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The wording in the app has been changed to say the fare does not include a tip. It is under: Can I tip my driver with the app?.... Funny how Uber, in their own app, asking that very question, still does not give a clear NO, if you don't tip you Uber driver with cash, you cannot tip your Uber driver with our app.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Wait... so according to Ashton Kutcher uber drivers make more money without tips? right... interesting theory considering uber x is $.75/mile now. Did ever think that tipping privately via the app is way to tip without the 'awkward exchange moment'?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Tips are a reflection of your character. I always tip at least 20% at a restaurant. If it is really good service and the waiter did a great job or kicked down extra perks I do 50% tip. Hairdresser gets 50%. Working in a service industry ourselves we should all tip well to everyone cause karma is good when u treat others well. It comes back to you 10 fold.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

that kinda sad you think tips are a "reflection of your character".


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Smokenburn said:


> that kinda sad you think tips are a "reflection of your character".


Not really it comes down to people that care about others Tip and Aholes do not. Pretty simple concept to understand.


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

Ashton Kutcher is an asshole. In watching the video he talked about knowing how he got home, only that he hailed his trusted ride share friend Uber. I guess getting him home safely is not worth a tip? 

Ok Ashton good luck next time. Uber guys in LA drop his ass off in South Central. Then let's see if he respects and values our service. 

Ashton you got the $ do the right thing bro.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

What can you expect from a rich punk liberal Democrat like Ashton......? Ashton is one of the richest actors in hollywood as he has invested in many hi tech start ups.....now its an excuse...."our research shows non tipping jobs pay better" so he says....well mileage rates vary greatly across the country.....I'm average $12 hour.....here is south Florida


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberMacTN said:


> Ashton Kutcher is an asshole. In watching the video he talked about knowing how he got home, only that he hailed his trusted ride share friend Uber. I guess getting him home safely is not worth a tip?
> 
> Ok Ashton good luck next time. Uber guys in LA drop his ass off in South Central. Then let's see if he respects and values our service.
> 
> Ashton you got the $ do the right thing bro.


And Jimmy Kimmel says he will always tip. I believe it. He told Ashton that's why his rating is higher than his quite frankly.

And yea Kutcher had to be carried to his bed basically and there was no tip. He's the type that would order a 1000 dollar meal from UberEATS and force his delivery driver to walk all the way up to his hotel party at the top of the building and not tip him.

Ashton Kutcher said, ''If he delivers your baby for you in the backseat, give him a tip.''

Are you nuts Ashton? Are you Nuts? So I guess waiting a half hour in a fast food drive thru, helping someone with their luggage at the airport, bringing someone's groceries inside their home kitchen, giving someone free water, mints, chocolate, or making an extra stop for someone does not warrant a tip. You basically have to save someone's life by doing CPR to get a 2 dollar tip.

This is deplorable, unethical, and morally bankrupt.

And what's even worse is Ashton starts going around in circles. He says that data shows that those who receive tips make less money overall and then says that getting cash is dangerous for the driver ha ha. Then he says that by not having tips there's no awkward moment of exchange between the driver and the rider. Awkward? Oh the IRONY. The fact he thinks it's awkward is awkward in of itself.

Oh I see it all the time. Riders take my water and start opening the door before I have stopped my car. It's so awkward that the riders have to get out because they know how awkward not tipping is.



joebo1963 said:


> What can you expect from a rich punk liberal Democrat like Ashton......? Ashton is one of the richest actors in hollywood as he has invested in many hi tech start ups.....now its an excuse...."our research shows non tipping jobs pay better" so he says....well mileage rates vary greatly across the country.....I'm average $12 hour.....here is south Florida


He's a ******bag. That guy had to be carried into his house from all the vodka and he still doesn't tip. No wonder he got a bad rating.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Plain and simple... Ashton is an investor in the company and is extremely worried about his investment. The company will lose to google before it becomes profitable.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Plain and simple... Ashton is an investor in the company and is extremely worried about his investment. The company will lose to google before it becomes profitable.


It's not competing with google. Or do u mean it will lose the lawsuit?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> It's not competing with google. Or do u mean it will lose the lawsuit?


It's not currently competing with google, but it will in the future as driverless cars develop. Uber simply will not have enough cash to compete.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashton didn't say not to tip. Ashton is just dumb enough to believe what that weasel face CEO told him.

He doesn't know the earnings of a Uber driver so he should probably shut up about it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Was Ashton born yesterday?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Was Ashton born yesterday?


No, in the 70's


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

The h is Ashton is pronounced as a second "s". I personally boycott any show he is. F him.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


>


Set Him Ablaze.

( zombie Post circa April 2016 . . .
Happy Anniversary Post !)


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> Yes, absolutely. I believe there is no need (societal expectation) to tip because I am using a service which is telling me, and the driver, that there will be no tip. I don't know why that is so hard to understand. Restaurants and other conventionally tipped positions are a little bit different because there is the expectation of a tip by both the patron and the waitstaff. There should be NO such exception when using Uber as it is clearly advertised that the automatic charge to your cc is all you should expect to pay. If a resturant had a sign which said "no tipping required" clear as day, and the waitstaff knew that and continued to work there, I wouldn't care why, I wouldn't have any real issue not tipping there either. As I said, I understand that the drivers don't like this, but don't go making the passengers seem like the bad guys because YOU, the drivers, continue to work for a service with a culture you don't approve of.


So I'll buy into what you're selling. When uber started, and the rates were good, and tips were an actual extra bit of money on behalf of perceived great service, then sure, there was a need to tip. But the pay has essentially dropped to server rates, and until last year, there was an emphasis on not tipping, and verbiage that specifically misled people about what drivers make.

If you were frequenting a restaurant that cut their servers wages down from ~$17-20/hr to ~$4/hr, and they still gave you similar service, you'd empathize and tip, and maybe even post to that restaurant's Facebook about screwing their nice workers over.

Also, if a server is just average, they keep their job. If a driver is average, meaning mostly 3 stars, they can no longer drive. If a driver is above average, they can no longer drive. So you're putting a near impossible bar on a service that people don't fully appreciate, and because of "the culture," you're okay with it.

Now, I don't expect everyone to tip me, because it is simply transport from A to B. But I do think that more people than not should appreciate the behaviors that open up to them because they've got Uber as a golden parachute to their irresponsibility, and stop looking at it as a lowest common denominator. I provide a valuable service, and since my hands are tied on every aspect except how long I work, tips would instantly reflect appreciation.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> So I'll buy into what you're selling. When uber started, and the rates were good, and tips were an actual extra bit of money on behalf of perceived great service, then sure, there was a need to tip. But the pay has essentially dropped to server rates, and until last year, there was an emphasis on not tipping, and verbiage that specifically misled people about what drivers make.
> 
> If you were frequenting a restaurant that cut their servers wages down from ~$17-20/hr to ~$4/hr, and they still gave you similar service, you'd empathize and tip, and maybe even post to that restaurant's Facebook about screwing their nice workers over.
> 
> ...


Well said.....when Uber started it was a peer to peer transport idea.....now its replacing taxis and people abuse the non tipping credit card transaction as an excuse......especially on airport or cruise port trips with lots of luggage.....they just grin and feel like they are getting over on the taxi..but in reality are screwing us.....I've selectively starting canceling short trips when i see lots of luggage...I politely explain I get $6 for this ride and its not worth lifting all your bags, some get indignant and say its all included and I have to do it....I just cancel and drive off

I personally avoid the cruise port and all the cheap bastards...I'd rather drive downtown and do simple pickup drop-offs..


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

The very last line on the subject, spoken by Jimmy Kimmel, says it all.

"I'm still gonna tip, Ashton, and that's why my rating is higher than yours."

LOL


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> Well said.....when Uber started it was a peer to peer transport idea.....now its replacing taxis and people abuse the non tipping credit card transaction as an excuse......especially on airport or cruise port trips with lots of luggage.....they just grin and feel like they are getting over on the taxi..but in reality are screwing us.....I've selectively starting canceling short trips when i see lots of luggage...I politely explain I get $6 for this ride and its not worth lifting all your bags, some get indignant and say its all included and I have to do it....I just cancel and drive off
> 
> I personally avoid the cruise port and all the cheap bastards...I'd rather drive downtown and do simple pickup drop-offs..


Wow. Good for you. I wonder the looks on some of their faces.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> Help educate Ashton and his Facebook and Twitter followers about the importance of tipping:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Ashton/
> https://twitter.com/aplusk


Does he tip the people who prepare/serve his food at the restaurant? If not, does he consider it a good idea to not return?


----------

